# RichFaces, Problem mit PickList



## Fabo (4. Dez 2008)

Hallo Forum,

ich hab da so meine Problem mit der pickList.
Als erstes mal ein bisschen Code:


```
public class BenutzerZuordnungBean {

    private ArrayList<SelectItem> benutzerNamen;// Wird beim erzeugen der BackingBean gefüllt
    private ArrayList<String> selectedBenutzerNamen = new ArrayList<String>();

    public BenutzerZuordnungBean() {
        for(..){
            ...
            // Hier wird unteranderem benutzerNamen gefüllt 
            // benutzer.toString() sieht z.B. wie folgt aus: Huber, Alfred
            benutzerNamen.add(new SelectItem(benutzer.toString());
            ...
        }
    }

    public ArrayList<String> getSelectedBenutzerNamen(){
        return selectedBenutzerNamen;
    }

    public void setSelectedBenutzerNamen(ArrayList<String> selectedBenutzerNamen ){
        this.selectedBenutzerNamen = selectedBenutzerNamen;
    }
}
```

meine Picklist sieht wie folgt aus


```
<rich:pickList id="Benutzerauswahl" value="#{benutzerzuordnungbean.selectedBenutzernamen}">
    <a4j:support event="onlistchanged" reRender="Benutzerauswahl"/>
    <f:selectItems value="#{benutzerzuordnungbean.benutzerNamen}"/>
</rich:pickList>
```

Ich bin ja ziemlich neu in der Materie, aber ich würde jetzt einfach mal blauäugig erwarten, dass er in die Methode setSelectedBenutzerNamen kommen sollte, oder?
Tut er aber leider bei mir nicht. Er kommt zwar ständig in den Getter, aber den Setter lässt er konsequent außen vor.

Ich hab es dann auch mal mit einem valueChangeListener probiert, diesen hat er beim Debuggen auch nie angesprochen.

Bin schon langsam am Verzweifeln und kann irgendwie nicht glauben, dass ich nicht mal so eine einfach Komponente zum Laufen krieg.

Bitte helft mir 

MfG,

Fabo




[/code]


----------



## Gast (10. Feb 2009)

Falls Du ein Komma in 'benutzerNamen' hast (z.B. "Name, Vorname"), versuche es einmal ohne.

siehe auch:
https://jira.jboss.org/jira/browse/RF-6026


----------



## Gast (12. Feb 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt exakt das gleiche Thema wie du, Fabo, dass der setter einfach nicht aufgerufen wurde. Nach stundenlangen googlen hab ich auch mehrere bug reports darüber gefunden.

Mir hat folgender workaraound geholfen: das value arraylist  ( in deinem fall benutzernamen ) in typ list umwandeln. Dann wird komischerweise die set-methode aufgerufen.


----------

